# SpaceX first human spaceflight



## KingVamp (May 31, 2020)

​
If you missed it or want to see the launch again, they are replaying clips. You can also watch the stream from the beginning. You can also watch the scrubbed launch from Wednesday's stream.


> NASA astronauts are heading to space from U.S. soil for the first time in nine years, aboard SpaceX's Dragon capsule, the maiden crewed flight of the innovative spacecraft.
> 
> The mission, which is sending Doug Hurley and Bob Behnken to the International Space Station, is a bold new venture for the space agency's plan to allow commercial companies to take its astronauts into low-Earth orbit.
> 
> The Falcon 9 booster separated and guided itself to a successful landing on a drone ship stationed in the Atlantic. Crew Dragon separated from the rocket at 3:35 p.m. ET and entered orbit.



Naming of the capsule.
​


If you can and want to see them dock live, be up before this time. 


> If all goes according to plan, the SpaceX capsule will dock with the ISS on Sunday at 10:29 a.m. EDT (1429 GMT) to the Harmony module’s International Docking Adapter.



Hopefully the rest of the trip goes as well and this is just the first of many flights, including one to Mars and beyond. 


Source
Source


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Naming of the capsule.
> ​



Just to give everyone a little insight into how my mind works.
First thought: Those are some pretty cheap looking IPS panels.
Second thought: Oh touchscreen interfaces, what could go wrong.. 

edit: Third thought - why does this remind me of a cheap Twitch stream trying to sell viewers on whatever the guys sponsor sells, so much? Oh, because its commercial, right.. 

Epic thoughts finished for the crew: "I'm sure [my kids, and not just their toy] would rather be here, given the opportunity, floating in space..." BUT THEY CANT AFFORD IT! HAHA, KIDS DONT HAVE THAT MONEY.  I'M SAYING THE TOY IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN MY KIDS. HI KIDS!  IF YOU ARE RICH AND WANT TO BOOK A FLIGHT, BETTER BRING YOUR KIDS. BE A BETTER PERSON THAN ME. THIS THING HAS SEVEN SEATS!  I cant confirm or deny, if we are working on a family package.

Maybe buy a tesla instead. (Camera focused on a NASA branded white Tesla for about 10 minutes in the 'live stream' as I took a peek.).


----------



## notimp (May 31, 2020)

Space station disneyland confirmed for 2050?

(Musk was unavailable for comment.






 )


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2020)

They are talking about the docking now.


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2020)

They have docked.




​


----------



## KingVamp (May 31, 2020)

Well, that's it, until the flight back to Earth. 
​


----------



## weatMod (May 31, 2020)

imagine trusting  getting on  something made by space-x/Elon Musk
how many of those rockets  exploded in the past .how many Tesla's have exploded into flames, how many Tesla  solar panels have exploded into flames and burned down the buildings they were attached to , literally everything  Musk  makes explodes into flames,  i would feel   much safer getting on a NASA (Not A Safe Airlines)  vehicle any day


----------



## FGFlann (May 31, 2020)

You've got to have guts to go into space! Can't let a few test explosions put you off. After all, blowing up in a fiery inferno could be considered a mercy next to what space will do to your body.


----------



## notimp (Jun 2, 2020)

I have to excuse my behavior.  But I couldnt get past the fact, that if you merge something that stood for 'the dream of mankind to go farther' and 'the idealistic project of a nation' (all of it PR sure, but still - inspiring), with cheap sales patter and people that do a flip in zero gravity - because 'the chat asked for it' -- on the surface level, it feels like a setback.. 

At the same time we know, that this, with current propulsion technology can never become a 'mass phenomenon' many people would be able to enjoy.

And just knowing that this means, that the US doesnt have to charter Soyuz missiles to get stuff into orbit for the next 30 years, also doesnt strike my fancy. 

At the same time it doesnt seem to have been instituted as a moonshot for the technology transfer (usually still from government to the private sector) either.

So for whom does this work? Scientists, that are in search for something cool currently?  (A way to pool rocket scientists?  ) What is this project? Just a commercial venture? The beginning of low orbit internet...? Something else? Nothing? 

If anyone has an idea, post it.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 3, 2020)

First human?? I thought that was in 1961...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> First human?? I thought that was in 1961...


First human in space via SpaceX, not in general.


----------



## notimp (Jul 21, 2020)

Right after explaining to me, why people cheer for the first commercial space flight, someone would have to explain to me, why people cheer for this next.






Also, someone answer the age old cyberpunk question - what to do when USB-C is out of date, but your brain music interface still relies on that connector...

Wagner directly to the brain... What could go wrong..  Good to know that it is full bandwidth though. 

Apple style launch queues in front of brain surgeons when?

Oh, and btw:






edit: Good news, connector will be on a wireless pod, stuck behind the ear of some advertising model.. 
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-vbh3t7WVI Quote: "They will be controlled through an iPhone app."
I see the hard problems have been solved already...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2020)

Late, I know.


The astronauts are supposed to comeback in August. Link


notimp said:


> Right after explaining to me, why people cheer for the first commercial space flight,


Besides being a big moment for SpaceX and NASA for just getting into space, this could very well be the start of humanity going beyond the Earth and the Moon. Not just touchdown, but permanently.


----------



## notimp (Jul 21, 2020)

Hm.

Low orbit satellites (internet) and astroid mining first though, I suspect..  

The reason I'm so dismissive is, that most of why the first moonshot came into existence from a politics perspective, was because you had to give people a unifying project to believe in something, coming out of a recession ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession_of_1960–1961 ), It only became economically viable years later, when some of the technology was commercialized in the computing space, when privatized.

So all I'm seeing now is - significantly less 'uplifting, motivating' PR over a thing 'already achieved once', and no commercial sectors developing out of it that are anything other than fringe (partly, because the tech already is developed in the private sector, so not shared, not given away...).

And some stories of unlimited potential. 

But thats just me (and therefore probably a cynics perspective..  ).

I will watch the video though - I still find it strangely fascinating. So thank you for posting. 

(edit: And just a quick cynical reminder, that this is all that "freedom has to offer" currently in the US in "those challenging times":
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4VFG99LUN4 - depressing, but necessary for the historical context, I guess.)


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2020)

They are coming back. If everything goes to plan, 2:45pm today is splashdown.  Link


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Minutes left.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Splashdown! Trip successful.


----------



## Coto (Aug 2, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Splashdown! Trip successful.


Good news!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Aug 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> imagine trusting  getting on  something made by spacex/Elon Musk
> how many of those rocctes  exploded in the past .how many tesla's have exploded into flames how many tesla  solar panels have exploded into flames and burned down the buildings they were attached to , literally everything  mucsk  makes exploded into flames,  i would fell   much safer getting on a NASA (Not A Safe Airlines)  vehicle any day


Don't be so negative. The astronauts know they might die; that's why they sign their life away and put their life in the hands of the all-knowing, all-seeing...Elon Musk!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2020)

They are coming out of the capsule.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Aug 2, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> They are coming out of the capsule.


Positivity, prayers and hope prevail.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, this trip is over..., but look forward to another one in September.


> The first of its operational missions, designated Crew-1, is currently set to take place sometime in late September, and will carry three NASA astronauts and one JAXA astronaut to the station for a regular tour as crew members of the orbital science platform.


Link


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 3, 2020)

Speeches about the event.


----------



## notimp (Aug 4, 2020)

We need to talk about shot design.. 














And yes the "if you fund us next year" part of the speech was actually interesting. 

(Nasa will be a repeat customer for low earth orbit missions, and frequency of missions should increase next year.)


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2020)

Doug Hurley talks about the trip.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 15, 2020)

Unfortunately, Crew-1 has been delay until at least Oct. 23. Link


----------



## RandomUser (Aug 16, 2020)

notimp said:


> Oh, and btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically cochlear implanted person can already experience somewhat similar to this via their updated iPhones, not sure about Android based phones, but I think even on updated Android devices is possible. So it isn't really new. Minus the directly to your brain part.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 29, 2020)

Short version.
​

I know that this isn't what the thread is for, but since we are talking about it. 


Spoiler: Long version.







​


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2020)

This guy, Tom Cruise, is literally going to space just for a movie. Link


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like the next flight is November 14. Link


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry, I completely forgot, but here are some videos.

​


----------



## notimp (Nov 17, 2020)

No one cares.

So the reason we are into commercial space travel currently is - so Tom Cruise can do it for a movie?

Thats top productivity you get out of it? Where are the secondary inventions that found entire industries, that drop out as a result of those Moonshot programs?

No one cares about the motivational mumbo jumbo. Especially if it is second rate. And all done before - at least once.

Whatever efforts are made in engineering, Kudos to those, but to what end? Could we see something other than Tom Cruise doing it 'for a movie', or astronauts, doing a barrel roll for the twitch chat - please?

Asking for a friend. (That can only look at parabula calculations for that long...)

edit: What is that flight called? Crew-Dragon Resilience?
Whats the message to the world here? Keep on truckin' in teams?


edit2: Breaking News! This just in. We've got bags that hold our shirts and pants. I repeat, we've got bag technology to hold our shirts and pants. Bags are all over the place. Its like - cAAArazyy!

edit3: PS: Not directed at you. Please keep doing those postings if they fill you with joy or motivation. This is just me, saying that on my end they register as very bad PR efforts to draw in future scientists into going into those venues.

Why commercialising even the moonshot project itself was a good idea, someone has to tell me, because now those video snippets feel like third class infomercials, with their own youtube shoutcasters (the 'not quite journalists' at base station).


----------

